# Free to good home



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I have several crossbreed pigeons for which I would like to find homes. These birds are not in desperate need of homes; however we need space and would like to offer them to anyone who needs a companion for a rescued pigeon, or a young person looking for a pet.

They are healthy, beautiful birds. The two hens are roller/homer crosses and are black and white. The male is a gorgeous pure white pigeon and appears to be a cross between an Indian Fantail and a white homer. I'm willing to ship at my expense. E-mail me if you're interested.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks, I found a home for my pigeons.


----------

